# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Работа галереи - важно!

## Д.Срибный

Файлы, загружаемые в галерею должны иметь имя, набранное латиницей. Файлы с именами, набранными кирилицей могут не отображаться!

Пример: 
Правильно - "primer.jpg"
Неправильно - "пример.jpg"

----------

